# Are my cheekbones high or low set?



## Zyros (Nov 21, 2018)

Here in this pic I think they can be seen with that lighting. I know they're not prominent, but can't really tell if they can be considered high set or not. Anyone who knows?


----------



## Time Travel (Nov 21, 2018)

probably something inbetween


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 21, 2018)

they're high but theyre not protruding enough
the part under your eyes is sticking out to the sides instead of front
maybe its jst your phenotype, spaniards rarely have cheekbones sticking out


----------



## Mewcel (Nov 21, 2018)

Hard to determine with your bangs in the way. But hollow cheeks do create the prominent cheekbone look though.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Nov 21, 2018)

they're high and protruding. Which is ideal.


----------



## Zesto (Nov 21, 2018)

Zyros said:


>








You look so good with your hair like that, so youthful.

I'm trying to get my hair like yours in growing out process. Hope to have like in time for leave to Tokyo end of December.

Your cheekbones really sharp, looks nice and pronounced distinct from mine. I have round Asian cheeks.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Nov 21, 2018)

jfl at this guy larping as zyros


----------



## blockofwood (Nov 21, 2018)

You look great
Get a haircut (keep the hair long just not that long)


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 22, 2018)

Nigga looks like scuffed me


----------



## mojopin (Nov 22, 2018)

Yeah man they’re at a good angle too to frame your face and better than most guys. You’ve got a Jim Morrison/90s Michael Hutchence vibe with the hair too with a bit of Richard Ramirez mixed in there so keep growing it and then get it cut so it looks sick.


----------



## HorseFace (Nov 22, 2018)

Post a picture holding a fork to prove you are Zyros


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Nov 22, 2018)

You should work out your neck and get it wider.


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Nov 24, 2018)

You fucking god, Im jealous tbh


----------



## Veganist (Nov 24, 2018)

you need to see the ogee curve to determine that. Obviously not visible from the front since your cheekbones are very flat.


----------



## bain (Nov 25, 2018)

Veganist said:


> you need to see the ogee curve to determine that. Obviously not visible from the front since your cheekbones are very flat.



nanda
you can see his zygo outline clearly from the frontal pic he has good lighting for it too
they are high set and sharp but imo he lacks bone mass and projection


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 1, 2020)

High Set
Slight protruding

Good for you.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 1, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> High Set
> Slight protruding
> 
> Good for you.


they are oprys tier high setness


----------



## Square Jaw (Mar 1, 2020)

Jfl after all these years we still get Zyros posts

Cant tell if it's you or a troll impersonator at this point


----------



## 2peasinapod (Mar 1, 2020)

low set and low class


----------



## Mateusz74 (Mar 1, 2020)

Gyros


----------

